# radiant heat in the ceiling



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2009)

We live in Massachusetts and have a brick ranch built in the 50's with radiant heat in the ceilings.  One of our ceilings is all cracked and in need of repair.  We assume the cracking is from the heat, but we're not sure.  This is the second ceiling that has had this damage. The first one was in our bedroom and when we fixed the ceiling, we changed to electric heat in that one room.  We have had several contractors, plumbers and plasterers in to look at the damage and am not sure what to do.  It seems as though not too many people have the knowledge necessary to do the job.  What type of ceiling can be used to replace the old one?  Has anyone else had this problem of serious cracks in the ceiling?  Is it time to ditch it all and get a new heating system?  Who do we go to in our area to help us with this issue?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome MusicLady:
The radiant ceiling can be repaired by the right contractor. However, you may want centeral air conditioning and the radiant heat has lived a good long life but, perhaps it is time to replace it.
It may be time for you to get bids on a central heating and air conditioning system. Perhaps a split system heat pump or maybe even a geothermal heat pump. My house had hot water heat about the same age and we replaced it with the geothermal system. It has paid for itself over and over again and we wouldn't be without it.
Glenn


----------



## NHMaster (Apr 17, 2009)

Up here in New England the average cost of installing a ground source heat pump is around $ 35,000 including excavation and well costs.  The payback period, even with rebates and incentives is well over 10 years.  You best bet is going to be baseboard.  Is the house on a slab or do you have a basement.?


----------

